# More Stations Delivering DTV



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This week, the National Association of Broadcasters said 17 more TV stations have made the transition to digital. The association said 535 Stations in 154 Markets - cities that include nearly 92 percent of the nation's of TV homes - are delivering signals in digital.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes, but if the crappy cable company in your area still delivers you the channels in analog feed its useless. I get 70 analog channels and 22 digital basic channels, and then there are all these PPV and Movie channels (only good thing). It sucks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

AJ - the difference is that these are ATSC digital stations, not NTSC digital like your 22 basic digital channels.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Our local CBS sends their digital signal to Dish, it almost looks as good from Dish as it does OTA.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The WB HDTV programming that comes on during the evenings are not available on the 6000 even are they? If they would come available they would probably go to the 61.5 orbital slot location.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Yea know, this shouldn't even be news since these stations were supposed to be on the air back on 5/1/2002. I wonder when 4/10/2003 comes along we can tell the IRS we'll be late paying taxes because we don't have the money and if they'll also give us 6 months with no penalty to meet our obligations?


----------

